# Rant#2 Outdoors TV



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Far too frequently I am seeing a hunter on television shoot a deer in the final minutes of daylight, followed by an explanation of "well, it's getting dark, and we're going to back out of here until morning". Immediately upon finding the deer, the first thing the host focuses on is the size of the G-2's. Little concern is ever expressed over the spoilage of meat.
Question: What separates these folks from the old time buffalo hunters?
Yes, I know the meat may not be damaged if the weather is cold enough, but far too often it is clear that horn recovery trumps venison. Again, this portrayal of hunters is damaging to our image.

Rants done. Heading for camp for fishing and snow goose hunting before long.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They are not hunters, they are product whores who are pushing products for a buck. We are loosing our image to product whores, high fence operations, and outfitters. Bunny huggers on the left are trying to run us off public land, and ranchers like Bundy on the right are trying to steal our public land. 
Your right that feels better.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Where I live and hunt if you shoot a deer you dam well better recover it ASAP because if you wait till morning the coyotes will have taken care of a lot of eatable meat.

Not only being product whores they are teaching young people who have not real hunters in the family stupid methods and ways of hunting.
And they are really* MONEY WHORES*.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

What gets me is the " victory dance" thing that all these " modern" hunters do on TV these days. We all love to shoot a nice buck, but starting all these" high five" nonsense long before the deer is even tracked down makes me cringe, especially when still in a tree stand for example, they talk about the potential " score" before their feet hit the ground! 
One guy on a program not long ago was doing an " end zone war dance" a few months ago yelling repeatedly "I LOVE KILLIN STUFF!" I asked myself if I wanted to ne associated with guts like that? 
Stuff like that and a couple incidents of stuff I witnessed by young kids who were graduates of my hunter Ed classmate my quit teaching Hunter Ed, after doing it since 1970. We don't need any more jerks in our sort-of-fraternity! If for no other reason, Hillary anf the bunny hug gets will eat us alive!
There, I feel better........time to go kill some 5 pound Redears!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

there was a show in Michigan on PBS Saturdays, called Great Lakes out doors with Rob Trot. He bow hunted on Pollingtons buck pole ranch. they sold Oneida bows so for 30 minutes you got to hear all about the bow, the sights and see the does and little bucks standing in the middle of the shelled corn, cabbages and sugar beets.

Turkey hunting was done the same place, 30 minutes of turkey hens at the corn pile and a tape in a blind playing sedative hen sounds. Then for a month of Saturdays You could see them in New Zeeland hunting Wapiti, Red deer fishing and other expensive guided hunts and fishing.

Sure don't miss that show.

 Al


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oldfire....

I agree `100% with you about the nonsense of letting it lay over night. Here is the deal.... They have a camera, they can watch a play back and see if it was a good hit or not.

If it is a marginal hit, I agree give it time..... but not over night. A deer not pushed will typically bed down after 20 mins if it is injured (yes there are cases that they don't. That is why I said... typically). So you give it 20 mins while you check the footage. Then if it is marginal.... give it another hour or so. that way the deer will have time to stiffen up or expire. If the deer stiffens up they will typically stay in a bed and let u walk up on them.... then u can put in the finishing shot. I know the bunny huggers would have a field day with this method I use. But it works and is better than letting the deer sit over night and getting eaten up by coyotes or other predators.

I also agree about the whole "score" thing. It is one thing I hate to hear even when I am hunting. First thing anyone says now if they see a picture of a buck shot is..... What did it score!!! Not... wow awesome job, tell me the story, congrats, etc. The focus on "score" is what is killing our heritage. That is why I like the guys like Tim Wells, Fred Eckler, Melissa Bachman, Ralph and Vicki Cianciarulo, Steve Rinella, etc. These people focus on the hunt, the joy of being with others, taking of any game no matter size. Yes they do sometime talk about "score" but yet that isn't the focus. They also do a lot for youth in the outdoors and stuff like that. They are not 100% product pimps like the Fowl Life crew. I mean in the 30 min show you hear about "banded" products 24 mins of it. That is why I stopped watching.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They have gotten to be a complete waste of time and they are not even entertaining any more. Haven't watched any of them for a long time.

huntin1


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Don't watch them. Viewers go down, money goes down, show goes down.


----------

